# I am X (My name is X)



## mr_grenouille

Bonjour!

Can one say "je suis" when telling there name, for example, "Je suis François" or "Je suis David" or does one have to say je m'appelle, for example, "Je m'appelle François"?

One french person has told me that one has to say "je m'appelle" and the other said that either is acceptable.

Please help!

MR Grenouille


*Moderator note:* Here, we're discussing different ways to introduce oneself in French.  If you're interested in discussing how to introduce yourself in English, please go to the thread je m'appelle / je suis.


----------



## superromu

Bonjour monsieur Grenouille bienvenue sur WR forum 

to introduce yourself : "je m'appelle Superromu, je suis membre du forum" 
you don't say "je suis Superromu"


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

what you say informally is (to introduce yourself) : "moi, c'est Antoine / Susie".


----------



## Starcreator

That's it, that's the equivalent of the English "I'm Antoine".


----------



## dinamorgabin

Hello,

*Hi ya all! My name is...*

Is everyone able to translate it in French?

Thanks.


----------



## badgrammar

Salut tout le monde!  Je m'appelle...  (or you can also say "Je suis...")


----------



## DearPrudence

Flame-Surfer said:
			
		

> ca depend sur la situation si c'est protocolaire ou pas.


 
Seeing that she wrote 'hi ya', I assume it's quite colloquial so 'salut' is good.
Then, in French, I find it strange to say *'je suis* Dear Prudence'. 
Usually we say: 'je m'appelle ...'


----------



## Jim69

You are right DearPrudence...

If you present yourself, you should say "Je m'appelle Monsieur untel", and for instance, if you are in a restaurant, and you hear somebody calling "Monsieur untel ?", here you can say "Je suis Monsieur untel !" (with a exclamation mark).


----------



## badgrammar

[…]

However I regularly hear people say "Je suis" when they introduce themselves.  I notice it because I was taught in school that in French you're not supposed to say it, we were always told to say "je m'appelle...".  But that's stiff and in other situations, people do introduce themelves that way.  "Bonsoir, je suis Mme. X de la société Iso-Rama,"
"Bonsoir, je suis Roland Dupont, et voici ma femme ..."
"Salut, moi c'est Jenny"
"Cool! Moi, je suis Kevin!"

[…]


----------



## going to france

When meeting someone casually for the first time, is there a more casual way of introducing oneself. instead of Je m'appelle...

For example, how would you translate to french- 
"Hey, I'm .... What's up?"

Merci!


----------



## Peter&Steven

"Salut, moi c'est..."

[…]


----------



## Figgie

Salut a tout! Hi everybody!

This may sound a little stupid, but I'd like to make sure if it's the same thing to say "Je m'appelle Annie" and "Je suis Annie".

Thanks


----------



## Lamb777

The right way to be introduced to someone is: _Je m'appelle Annie_. 

*Je m'appelle Annie=My name is Annie*
Je suis Annie=I am Annie


----------



## janpol

on peut aussi dire simplement son prénom en serrant la main de la personne à qui on se présente.


----------



## Mauricet

Eventuellement -- mais c'est une situation un peu spéciale -- on pourra dire "Je suis X" si la personne à qui on parle avait entendu parler de X, et l'attendait ou le cherchait : _vous cherchez X ? C'est moi._


----------



## itka

You can say your name and offer your hand. It's quite informal but correct.

It would be not if you'd say : "je suis Tim" so far a certain Tim is not expected.

I give you an example. I'm waiting for a friend but I never met his wife. All I know is her name is Janet. They arrive and she offers a hand, saying "Bonjour, je suis Janet". I was expecting a Janet and here is she. That's fine.


----------



## Amstellodamois

itka said:


> I give you an example. I'm waiting for a friend but I never met his wife. All I know is her name is Janet. They arrive and she offers a hand, saying "Bonjour, je suis Janet". I was expecting a Janet and here is she. That's fine.


Yep. But it works even if you didn't know her name before.
Same case if you're in a forum meeting for instance. You see 10 people and one of them comes to you saying "Je suis Amstellodamois" although you've never seen my nickname on the forum.


----------



## enoo

I'm trying to imagine under which circumstances someone could say "Je suis (...)" or "Je m'appelle (...)". The only context I can think of for "Je suis (...)" is someone saying that while either shaking hands or bowing to someone else.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I know I would never use "Je suis (...)" outside that specific context. 
(And even while shaking hands, I only remember saying "Je m'appelle ..." to introduce myself)

Just my two cents


----------



## Amstellodamois

You can say "Je suis" without shaking any hand if you're for instance doing a group presentation with powerpoint. Three names are written on the slide, you're three people to present and each of us is specifying "Je suis xxx".

But we shouldn't bother our non-natives too much with those considerations.
The fact is that saying "Je suis Patrice" to introduce yourself is generally improper although we understand it.


----------



## Nicomon

Sorry if I'm late to the party,

Other than _je m'appelle_ - and I don't know whether or not this is regional, or a "calque" from "my name is" - in Quebec people often introduce themselves by saying _mon nom est, _especially on a telephone situation.

I say _je suis Nicole..._ when I know that the person has heard of me but never actually met me, and we finally meet each other. This is the situation that itka explained.


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Other than _je m'appelle_ - and I don't know whether or not this is regional, or a "calque" from "my name is" - in Quebec people often introduce themselves by saying _mon nom est, _especially on a telephone situation.


Salut Nico !
Pour moi, cette expression sent le calque à plein nez ! En tous cas, en France, on ne l'emploie pas (à moins d'être contaminé par l'anglais, naturellement ! )


----------



## Nicomon

Salut itka ! Ce n'est pas pour rien que je l'ai précisé. Je m'en doutais un peu. Au Québec, on est champions en matière de calques. 
Je pensais à ceux qui font du télémarketing. Ils disent par exemple (pas tout à fait dans ces mots) :_ Bonjour, mon nom est machin, et j'appelle au nom de l'agence truc. _

La BDL nous dit de l'éviter mais accepte « Je suis / je me nomme ».

So Hitchhiker, if you're comfortable reading French *this page* may be of help.


----------



## Aoyama

"Je suis X" est évidemment un calque de l'anglais et, dans un usage courant , est une _faute_ , fréquente, que le professeur s'emploie à corriger.
Comme il a déjà été dit, "je suis X" est envisageable dans le cas d'une personne que l'on attend, _qui ne se présente pas_ mais _qui précise qui elle est _.
"Je me nomme" est inhabituel, comme d'ailleurs "comment vous nommez-vous ?" , même si cela ne constitue pas une faute.


----------



## Nicomon

[...]

*Ayo*, I agree that _je me nomme_ is unusual. I rarely ever heard and don't say it. However, I must confess that the calque _mon nom est..._ really doesn't bother me. 

Comment vous appelez-vous? = _Je m'appelle_
Quel est votre nom? = I might then answer _mon nom est_... 

But I'd probably say my name only, in both cases. 


Je m'appelle Nicole et je suis québécoise.


----------



## Aoyama

Nicomon said:


> However, I must confess that the calque _mon nom est..._ really doesn't bother me.


ne me gêne pas non plus. C'est "je suis X" qui est le problème. Mon nom est X (qui n'est pas vraiment un calque de l'anglais car il existe en français) n'est pas très naturel mais reste possible.


----------



## SBcavalière

Bonjour, 

I want to repost on this subject. I recently found a French textbook that says: 

Je suis (nom), par exemple: Je suis Jean 

I know that you can say: Mon nom est Jean or Je m'appelle Jean, but can you really say "je suis jean" ??? 
I have always heard that this is wrong!


----------



## Cath.S.

I would use _je suis_ if someone said to me:
_« Vous êtes bien Madame Trucmuche, n'est-ce pas ?_
_--Non, je suis Madame Machinchose ! _» 
but I wouldn't use it spontaneously to introduce myself.


----------



## latourte

But, I would introduce myself by saying "Je suis Latourte" as I know you're waiting for me and you've never seen me before...


----------



## OLN

D'accord avec JM Carrère, latourte et Cath.S.
Quelques pratiques courantes en plus (à l'oral). 

Si on te regarde d'un air interrogateur, attendant que je tu présentes, tu diras  volontiers, selon la situation : _Philippe_ (_Durand_) tout court ou _Philippe Durand, enchanté, _ ou _Philippe Durand, conseiller en marketing, ou Philippe, je suis l'ami de Céline_ en regardant l'autre droit dans les yeux et tendant la main.

Dans des circonstances un peu formelles qui réclament une présentation plus précise, on peut dire : _Je suis Philippe, le frère de Michel_, ou  _Je suis Philippe Durand, l'associé de Madame Martin._  Mais on emploiera plus volontiers la syntaxe : _Philippe Durand, je suis votre nouveau voisin._

Ça me paraît en effet naturel de faire suivre *Je suis* par une référence ou une brève description de son état.
Exemples : _Philippe, je suis le cousin de la mariée._ _Je suis le Dr Bistouri, c'est moi qui vais vous opérer._ _Céline Dupont, je suis votre nouvelle assistante._

On entend plus rarement le formel _Je m'appelle Philippe_, ou alors en réponse à _Comment tu t'appelles ? / Comment vous appelez-vous ?_  Et encore, on répondra _Philippe _tout court.
ou en réponse à _Tu t'appelles bien Michel ?_ _Non, je m'appelle Philippe._ Et encore, on répondra _Non, (moi c'est) Philippe_ proposé par Jean-Michel Carrère.


Qui de vous entend souvent "Je m'appelle..." ?


----------



## Langsician

Bonjour!

Is there a difference with _Moi c'est_ and _Je suis_ or do they mean the exact same?

Merci! 

For example in my text book there is a sentence_ Moi c'est Marc_ and later there is a sentence _Je suis français_.


----------



## Special Agent Dale Cooper

Hi Langsician,

When introducing yourself by your *name*, you can use either_ "Je suis..."_ or _"Moi c'est..." _(The latter is a bit more familiar).

However, _"Moi c'est..."_ can ONLY be followed by a name. You can't say _"Moi c'est français"_ or_ "Moi c'est médecin"_.

Also, _"Moi c'est"_ is often used when replying to someone who just introduced themselves:
_- Bonjour, *je suis / je m'appelle *Anna.
- Enchantée, *moi c'est* Caroline._


----------



## mbrown27

J'ai une question un peu bête. On sait que 'Je m'appelle X', c'est la façon la plus typique pour dire "My name is," mais est-ce qu'on peut dire également, "Je suis (prénom)" ? Est-ce que ça sonne mal ou gauche? Merci!


----------



## Yendred

_Je m'appelle Prénom _est en effet la tournure standard.

_Je suis Prénom _serait utilisé plutôt dans la situation suivante :
On vous présente ensemble deux garçons : "_Je vous présente Alexis et Bruno_". Mais comme on vous les présente ensemble, vous ne savez pas qui est Alexis et qui est Bruno. L'un précise donc "_Je suis Alexis_" et l'autre "_Je suis Bruno_".


----------



## Michelvar

I agree, "je suis Alexis" implies that your partner in dialogue already knows that there is someone called Alexis in the room. You can also use it for the cast of a play : "Dans cette pièce, je suis Hamlet".


----------



## pascalfor

Je fais des téléphones tous les jours, pour mon boulot. Je contacte des gens pour leur présenter la société que je représente.
Automatiquement, je dis toujours: Bonjour, je suis Trucmuche, blablabla. Idem quand je les visite et que je me présente à la réception. En fait, en faisant attention, je me suis rendu compte que j'utilise rarement "je m'appelle".
Maintenant, je devrais aussi faire attention à la façon dont les gens se présentent à moi, je n'y ai jamais fait gaffe.


----------



## Michelvar

pascalfor said:


> je dis toujours: Bonjour, je suis Trucmuche


C'est parce-que dans votre esprit vous jouez un rôle lorsque vous faites du démarchage téléphonique. Vous n'êtes pas en train de donner un détail intime, mais de définir votre position professionnelle, je suis Michel, responsable de cecicela. Les accueils téléphoniques délocalisés font pareil, Yasmine dira "bonjour, je suis Vanessa".
Michelvar, psychologue à 2 euros


----------



## Maharg

I'm writing a song about names in French, and I'm wondering if it's ever acceptable to use 'nom' when referring only to a forename please?

So the song would go 

Je m'appelle X,
X, c'est mon nom.
Je m'apelle X,
X, c'est mon nom.

(Where X is just a forename.)  

(The first part of the song goes 'Comment tu t'appelles ? Tu t'appelles comment ?', so this part of the song is the answer).


I realise prénom is better, and that 'nom' usually refers either to surname or to both forename and surname.  I'm asking, I suppose, whether I can reasonably 'get away with it' for the purposes of the song fitting to the music!  Thank you.


----------



## tartopom

Maharg said:


> I'm wondering if it's ever acceptable to use 'nom' when referring only to a forename please?


It is. You can say 'C'est quoi ton nom ?' when you want to know my firstname.


----------



## Maharg

tartopom said:


> It is. You can say 'C'est quoi ton nom ?' when you want to know my firstname.


Thanks so much tartopom


----------



## Nicomon

tartopom said:


> C'est quoi ton nom ?


 This is the familiar way.    _Quel est ton nom ? _ is another option.  I agree of course that  _nom_ can be used in reference to first name.
Some say  _petit nom. _


> Petit nom (fam.). Synon. de prénom.


----------



## Maharg

Merci Nicomon


----------

